# A shot at Cutting a Veneer



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

A shot at cutting a veneer! Wasn't held down tightly so it just split but you can clearly see the hit!

Also an update on my ongoing projects!

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Great shoot my friend !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I though you meant literally cutting veneer wood lol!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

saderath you are getting better and better at your workmanship they are very nice and some kick #ss shooting too :aahhhh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice slingshots!!!!

And the projects have great potential already!! Lovely ones!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice work and a good shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! You should try cutting a card ... looks like you could do that with no problem.

And nice work on those frames.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> I though you meant literally cutting veneer wood lol!


Haha i realized that after reading it back !!!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for your comments! I am working on a target idea very simple but very good for training the eye and the mind! Maybe i will call it the 4 corner target or something like that! More to come!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice shot and great looking slingshots. Thank you for sharing, Saderath.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Saderath said:


> Thanks guys for your comments! I am working on a target idea very simple but very good for training the eye and the mind! Maybe i will call it the 4 corner target or something like that! More to come!


I would like to see the "4 corner target" ... mysterious  ...

Cheers


----------

